# Iteratorschreibweise der for-Schleife



## Windows10 (21. Mai 2016)

Wie geht die Iteratorschreibweise der for-Schleife?


----------



## mrBrown (21. Mai 2016)

Meinst du `for (Object object : list)`?


----------



## Windows10 (22. Mai 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du `for (Object object : list)`?


Ich kenne diese Schreibweise nicht, aber Sie muss etwas mit Arrays zu tun haben!! Vielleicht ist es diese: 
	
	
	
	





```
for(int val:arr)
```


----------



## mrBrown (22. Mai 2016)

Das ist die Schreibweise, die ich auch meinte, nennt sich foreach.

Das ist einfach nur `for (Typ variable : Iterable/Array)`

Hast du irgendeine Frage dazu oder wolltest du nur wissen, wie man's schreibt?


----------



## Windows10 (22. Mai 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das ist die Schreibweise, die ich auch meinte, nennt sich foreach.
> 
> Das ist einfach nur `for (Typ variable : Iterable/Array)`
> 
> Hast du irgendeine Frage dazu oder wolltest du nur wissen, wie man's schreibt?


Wollte wissen, ob es diese Schreibweise ist!!


----------



## Saheeda (22. Mai 2016)

Unter "Iterator-Schreibweise" würde ich eher eine von den beiden hier verstehen, wobei du ja explizit nach der for-Schleife gefragt hast.
http://www.javapractices.com/topic/TopicAction.do?Id=125


----------



## mrBrown (22. Mai 2016)

Saheeda hat gesagt.:


> Unter "Iterator-Schreibweise" würde ich eher eine von den beiden hier verstehen, wobei du ja explizit nach der for-Schleife gefragt hast.
> http://www.javapractices.com/topic/TopicAction.do?Id=125


Er spricht aber auch von Arrays, da klappts mit iterator() nicht


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Mai 2016)

Hier ist die Schreibweise/Syntax erklärt:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/85190/how-does-the-java-for-each-loop-work
Nennt sich For-Each-Schleife,
ist einfach eine Kurzform,
hat aber auch einige Nachteile,
z. B. keine Zuweisung möglich.
Dann auch noch-mal hier:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreach_loop#Java

Es kommt auch die drunterliegende Struktur an und was man damit machen möchte. Hast du ein Beispiel anwendung?

Und dann gibt es auch noch-mal Diskussionen darum, was nun besser sei:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16635398/java-8-iterable-foreach-vs-foreach-loop
for-loop, for-each oder Iterable#forEach.....


----------

